# How often to dose with Flourish



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

The dosing instuctions are on the bottle.I have 55g so, i dose 5ml daily.I also double that "10ml daily" sometimes to control BBA.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

i dose 5 ml daily on my 30 gal


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

This way to Excel:
http://www.seachem.com/Library/Calculators.html

"unknown variety of plants"
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh,
Go Cowboys! ;-)
born in Amarillo


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

*If you mean the regular Flourish and not Excel, then...*

... I do 0.8 ML twice a week on my 10G. You may be able to do more than that, but I'm afraid of ODing.


----------



## bcdudley (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah, I see the part now about daily dosing. I just skimmed over it and saw about the initial addition and water changes. My fault for not reading any further.

Thanks.


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

7ml daily in a 55


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

how much do you think a 5.5gallon needs dosing of flourish excel?


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

.5 - .75 ml daily


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I used Excel for the first time last week. Followed the initial dosing instructions on the bottle and I think it's too much. The little algae I had growing on the top of a piece of driftwood died off quickly. It also made the water cloudy.

I also heard that the cap is actually more than 5m. I didn't test it, but it might make sense since overdosing the stuff is known to kill algae. I dose less than what the bottle says, every two days now.


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

Buy an oral syringe to be more accurate


----------

